# PetSmart Dog Training...?



## BSGNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

I signed my 2 year old dog up for PetSmart training, her first 6 week session is almost over and she is still exactly the same. I have already trained her some, I told the trainer this before I even paid for the classes and she said my dog would still need beginner classes because she isn't socialized (but then gave my dog a class by herself after telling me she needed to be in a public class to socialize her) but everything the trainer wants to work on I have already taught my dog. 

My dog needs to work on socialization, separation anxiety and reactivity. The trainers solution seems to be to sedate my dog. A woman I met said her dog was the same way as mine and that sedating my dog will only mask the problem not solve it. 

I guess I am wondering if anyone thinks I should finish the training session even though it isn't working or try to see if I can get my money back...


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Those big box store training sessions are pretty hit-and-miss. Either way at six weeks in you're probably not eligible for a refund.

I'd probably help to know what specific behaviors you're having trouble with and in what situations, and what you've already tried.


----------



## BSGNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

PetSmart has the satisfaction guarantee or it is free, I don't know if that extends to training though. I was told that if a dog isn't trained in six weeks then they will keep working with the dog but the woman I spoke with recommended another trainer who works mainly with dogs that have separation anxiety and aggression problems. 

My dog, Lucy doesn't like strangers she will bark and pull to get to them and then people think she is mean. Which she isn't, she is extremely gentle with other animals and people she knows and on occasion the random person that she doesn't know. When she is around the people that she pulls and barks at it's almost like she has tunnel vision, she has nipped at me several times and left bruises but never broken the skin when I try to get her attention on me instead of what is bothering her. I have tried "Look at me", soothing her by telling her "It's okay" and using the points on a dog that is supposed to calm them like behind the ears, chest, belly and near the tail.

She suffers from pretty bad separation anxiety but she is fine with being left in the house alone. The PetSmart trainer told me not to talk to her before I leave because that is feeding into it. We have set up cameras and as long as I tell her that I will be right back she lays down, goes to sleep or chews on a bone. If I ignore her like the trainer said she will pace from the living room to the bedroom and jump up looking out the windows. The separation anxiety is worse when we go out and someone takes her away from me, we have been trying supervised separation.

She behaves perfectly in the house or in the backyard, it's around new people, in public and the front yard that she has issues with. She is even fairly good at the dog park as long as she is off leash and doesn't pay attention to the people.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree with Parus and believe the training sessions are totally dependent upon the quality of the instructor at that store. I met with the trainers at both Petco and Petsmart before signing up at Petsmart. I don't think one store is better than the other, but I choose the trainer at the local store. As I was going through the training, I got the impression that the store didn't care much about the training money and cared mostly about gaining a repeat product customer. I'd try to explain your unhappiness with the situation to the store manager. You probably won't get a refund, but you might be able to obtain a credit towards future training that addresses your dogs needs at another store location with a different trainer. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

At my local store classes do qualify for the money back guarantee (sometimes they try to offer another free 6 weeks!). Like the others said, it really depends on the store whether or not you are going to get a good trainer. At my local store they had an AMAZING trainer there for 7 years, he just opened up his own training facility this year! However the two trainers they replaced him with... I would not let them touch my dogs with a 20 foot pole. 

If you are not happy with the progress (or lack there of) you have made then I would complain to the manager of the store and ask for a refund. Then I would search for a new trainer that I did like. Try asking around, calling local breed clubs, asking friends with dogs, etc!


----------



## BSGNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

BostonDan said:


> I agree with Parus and believe the training sessions are totally dependent upon the quality of the instructor at that store. I met with the trainers at both Petco and Petsmart before signing up at Petsmart. I don't think one store is better than the other, but I choose the trainer at the local store. As I was going through the training, I got the impression that the store didn't care much about the training money and cared mostly about gaining a repeat product customer. I'd try to explain your unhappiness with the situation to the store manager. You probably won't get a refund, but you might be able to obtain a credit towards future training that addresses your dogs needs at another store location with a different trainer.
> Good Luck.


I got the impression that they didn't care about the money either because she charged me even less than a group training session when she gave me a private session, I am just worried that she wants my dog to be sedated and that there hasn't been any change.


----------



## BSGNerd (Apr 16, 2015)

Damon'sMom said:


> If you are not happy with the progress (or lack there of) you have made then I would complain to the manager of the store and ask for a refund. Then I would search for a new trainer that I did like. Try asking around, calling local breed clubs, asking friends with dogs, etc!


The woman that I met recommended another trainer, I contacted the trainer and she literally just got back to me, she wants to meet my dog and go from there. This other trainer charges more but I feel like if it will help my dog be less anxious and stressed then it will be worth it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish you the best! I go to a behavioralist for my dogs basic obedience and manners training. It costs me an arm, leg, and a couple other body parts but it is so worth it. lol


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Big box store training is more of a basics type thing. So if you want puppy classes, typical socialization, teaching the basics on through intermediate and sometimes even "STAR" classes you can get that. If your dog has any type of special needs like it sounds like your dog does, you really need to be looking for at the very least an actual trainer who can work with you to assess your dog's needs and how they can be addressed in private lessons, group lessons ect or perhaps a behaviorist (separation anxiety may require medication depending on the severity and is definitely not something you would be dealing with in a group training class). The box store classes can be pretty hit or miss on how good they even are on getting basics covered. I don't know about the refund policy, I've taken our dogs to them before but ours are decent and get the basic "the dog learned to sit and got to meet other dogs in a positive environment" that we were looking for so I didn't need to look into it.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

It really sounds as though your dog needs more specialized training than a place like PetSmart / PetCo can offer. There are some excellent trainers teaching classes there, but the basic manners classes aren't designed for behavior modification-type work.

Are there other training options in your area? When I was looking for trainers, I googled, "dog trainer [my zip code]." Pet Professional Guild, Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers, Association of Professional Dog Trainers, Karen Pryor Academy, and Pat Miller Referrals are decent starting places.

In the meantime, check out the resources for leash aggressive, reactive dog sticky at the top of this section. Tons of great information there!


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry for going off-topic, but how much do these retail-chain training classes cost, how long are they, etc. how flexible are the times?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

It may vary by area but I think they are usually around $105 for 6weeks (that may have been a special I can't remember) and they have a few choices of when the classes happen like during the day on Saturday, around 6pm evenings. I think we did a Tuesday night class with one of the dogs. Seems like they also have private classes and "board and train" at some of the stores. The quality of the classes is going to depend on the individual trainer, some are great and some are not.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beta Man said:


> Sorry for going off-topic, but how much do these retail-chain training classes cost, how long are they, etc. how flexible are the times?


Petsmart around here has recently when up. Its $120 for 6 weeks of classes (1 class a week, 1 hour each class). They usually have classes at all levels starting at different times of the month. You sign up for your class level, on the day, and time that fits you schedule based on what they have available. Say you pick a Sunday at noon. Every Sunday at noon for 6 weeks will be your class schedule.


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. Will look into this


----------

